# Never been have sex with my wife since we are married 4 years ago



## Agus72 (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't know why my wife always reject me for sex. All she care is make more money and sadly said for the future and children. I am thinking this is sad and I should get a divorce. What do you think?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Run, don't walk.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Leaving the dust flying in the air.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Why has it taken you 4 years to ask this question. I would have been gone after 3 months.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Agus72 said:


> I don't know why my wife always reject me for sex. All she care is make more money and sadly said for the future and children. I am thinking this is sad and I should get a divorce. What do you think?


Let me get this straight. Not even on your wedding night have you had sex with her? Was there sex before the marriage?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

maquiscat said:


> Let me get this straight. Not even on your wedding night have you had sex with her? Was there sex before the marriage?
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


He mentioned children so it seems they've had sex at least a couple of times. But that really doesn't make a difference here. There are zero excuses to not have sex over a period of years.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Agus72 said:


> I don't know why my wife always reject me for sex. All she care is make more money and sadly said for the future and children. I am thinking this is sad and I should get a divorce. What do you think?


I think you're about 3.5 years behind getting a divorce.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

DTO said:


> He mentioned children so it seems they've had sex at least a couple of times. But that really doesn't make a difference here. There are zero excuses to not have sex over a period of years.


I got the implication of future children from those mentions. Hopefully the OP can clear that up, assuming he didn't already after you post that I'm replying to.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------

